# February Bristol Queen Square Breakfast Club TT Meet



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

The Queens Square Breakfast Club is a monthly meeting of all different types of cars from new Jags and Ferraris to old Beatles and some old American stuff.

Last month we went along with our TTs and had a mini meet within the Breakfast club. We had 4 of us there and had a good time so we are planning the same again this month.

It is an early start to get spaces together and we are looking to meet in the square at 8am ish. Be good to get as many TTs along as possible and Mk1/2 both welcome 

Address is Queen Square, Bristol, BS14QS

See you all there


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

So I have 5 people down as coming from the Facebook events I created and 2 maybes so doing well... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Few photos from last time

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Hope to be there if weather ok


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

When is it ?


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

This Sunday 10th Jan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

Sorry won't make it tomorrow

Not had chance to look into the miss firing


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

Did anyone take any pics

Or when is the next bristol meet not the queens square 1 as i no when that it


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I believe in the end Jez was the only TT that attended. I couldn't make it as something came up last minute and i let Jex know.

Next Queen Square meet should be 14th Feb as that is the second Sunday.

I imagine we will try and arrange to get some TT's there again as it is difficult to get a TT specific meet going due to the number of people who state they will make it and then don't turn up so you end up with one or 2 cars only. I think Jez and my idea is to try and get a core of people going to the QSBC and then branch out into our own meet after or at another time


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry I did not make it on Sunday but it was raining in Wedmore and I didn't fancy standing around in the rain although it did improve as the morning went on. Still interested in this meet so will definitely try and make the Feb meeting.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

newrayTT said:


> Sorry I did not make it on Sunday but it was raining in Wedmore and I didn't fancy standing around in the rain although it did improve as the morning went on. Still interested in this meet so will definitely try and make the Feb meeting.


No probs. I know you pointed out that you were weather dependant which is fair enough 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I moved house on the saturday so was a bit tired 

J
xx


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

was just me but i met some nice people 
weather looked a bit rubbish but in fact it was fine


nailed it 


for the record I was there first lol

and some general car porn 


This thing isn't on air lol


this was the other side to me from the Ferraris


I've a soft spot for the looks (under bonnet was immaculate too!)


nuff said!


little and large lol


sounded amazing when it took off!


colour was amazing


twins? lol


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice pics Jez, yes the weather improved here and I was a little disappointed I hadn't joined you. Pic of Escort reminded me of the one I had back in the late 60's I think. Got stolen from outside a pub and eventually recovered minus the Momo steering wheel, Cibie spots, special wide wheels and all my tools etc etc. Got it all back together eventually and then whilst on a rally I hit some ice on a fast section of road and broadsided it against a wall - end of rallying days!!


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

the escort was parked next to me so got chatting to the owner.
Its got a 2.0l 'red top' engine in it (capri maybe?) which the current owner has had completely rebuilt?
He was a really nice guy and is planning on being at the next few so doubtless we'll see him again!


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

when is the next ?


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Sunday 14th February

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

So we are hoping to go out again for the next Sunday morning breakfast club meet so if you are around please pop down. Im sure the missus wont mind you popping out for the morning... 

We will need to meet around 8am-8.30am to make sure we get some spaces and it is usually wrapping up around 10-11am.

Hope to see as many of you as possible there


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Hopefully I will walk round. Don't normally bring my TT to Bristol. I always kerb the wheels on my Astra in the multi storey.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Lol well not that many kerbs in Queens Square but come say hello if you don't bring the TT. Il be in the Silver Mk1 Coupe 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey is anyone still going down to qs tomorrow morning

Ive finally got the car running correctly


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes I will be there and I'm sure that Andy and Jez will be there so please come along, need to be there 8.00 to 8.30.


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

Only just woke up so ill make my way down soon

If there is no parking ill find a space in a side street


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

It usually isn't too bad this time of year so you might be lucky 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

